# nearly de-ICE'd



## A.godfrey (Feb 25, 2015)

The last few weeks I have managed to remove the rest of the ICE components and am nearly in a place where I can simply unbolt the engine and hoist it out. 

Then I can start on the fun of coupling my motor to the transmission!

I'll let the pictures do the talking. ones of the front of the car removed - engine still in but nearly ready to take out. the other is a random shot of the drive axel.

Alistair


----------

